# Where are you ATTENDING 2019!?!



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2019)

This is a thread for people to post where they decided to attend in 2019 if they were accepted.

Congrats everyone!

Remember to check out if there's a Student Group for your school here:



			Student Groups
		


Student Groups are private and hidden to the internet like a private Facebook group.

If you don't see one for your school feel free to create your own.

Congrats again everyone!!!!!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 12, 2019)

I'd like to know the decisions of the other 4 out of 5 of the places I applied to but I'm pretty sure it'll be LMU! It's quite a lot more affordable than my number 1 and I got a lil tiny sumtin sumtin from them. Tiny but in addition to their lower tuition price AND that they have a 3rd year to help you try and get a foot into the industry - a major concern for most mfa applicants... I think LMU! 

Unless a miracle happens. I wait.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 22, 2019)

@BuddernScotch curious if this is still true?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 22, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> @BuddernScotch curious if this is still true?



Well yes, the "miracle" in my mind was any funding from ucla. It sounds ucla gives automatic funding to all students from the letter they sent out - but no one can confirm this, so I'm going to pay the lmu deposit in the meantime. Ahhhhh so broke.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 22, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Well yes, the "miracle" in my mind was any funding from ucla. It sounds ucla gives automatic funding to all students from the letter they sent out - but no one can confirm this, so I'm going to pay the lmu deposit in the meantime. Ahhhhh so broke.


Yup! Great that UCLA gives any guaranteed money at all though


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 22, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Yup! Great that UCLA gives any guaranteed money at all though


Yes buttttt they wont confirm... that  they guarantee. I don't know what's up with that.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 22, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Yes buttttt they wont confirm... that  they guarantee. I don't know what's up with that.


So weird- and you called. So maybe it’s like a work position? Hm. :/ 
Maybe ask @Kira


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm going to NYU Dramatic Writing. Just paid my deposit, actually. When the money reaches New York, I'm declining AFI waitlist and LMU admission.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 24, 2019)

@Lifeisnoholiday congratulations! What made you decide on that one over the others?


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 24, 2019)

USC Stark Producing Program after I pay my deposit and denying AFI. Which actually sucks a little because the interview went so well ?


----------



## Operator (Mar 24, 2019)

I was accepted to My Couch University. Tuition free. lol


----------



## StarChild (Mar 24, 2019)

Operator said:


> I was accepted to My Couch University. Tuition free. lol


Bright side, Screenwriting requires no school at all and you can learn so much from books etc. when you do make it to LA hit me up.


----------



## Evilexes (Mar 24, 2019)

I was accepted at USC (Stark program), Chapman film and tv producing and UCLA producing program. Have chosen USC.


----------



## ptastan (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm headed to LMU  Doesn't seem like toooo many others are headed to LMU, but maybe I should start a student group anyway??


----------



## Operator (Mar 24, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Bright side, Screenwriting requires no school at all and you can learn so much from books etc. when you do make it to LA hit me up.


That's how I taught myself! My undergrad screenwriting classes were a breeze. I just wanted USC/Chapman for the networking opportunities.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 24, 2019)

ptastan said:


> I'm headed to LMU  Doesn't seem like toooo many others are headed to LMU, but maybe I should start a student group anyway??


If there isn't an LMU group yet then please feel free to start one.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 24, 2019)

Operator said:


> That's how I taught myself! My undergrad screenwriting classes were a breeze. I just wanted USC/Chapman for the networking opportunities.


I hear ya! I wish there were an easy way into this biz, but that’s life ??


----------



## sallygr4 (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm heading to LMU!


----------



## alanray (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm officially going to Chapman for screenwriting


----------



## ptastan (Mar 25, 2019)

Chris W said:


> If there isn't an LMU group yet then please feel free to start one.



Thanks! Just created one for LMU


----------

